# Toilet Flap Not Closing



## advancedtel

I know I have seen this discussed on this forum but I cannot find it anywhere. I just returned from the first camping trip of the year and found that for some reason the flap is not closing all the way on the toilet which of course lets in odors from the black tank. I'm not sure why it stopped closing all the way but if you lift up on the foot peddle it will close properly - it just wont close all the way after releasing it after flushing. Is there an adjustment somewhere that adjusts the closing action on the flap or some other way to correct the issue?


----------



## TexanThompsons

I'm sure others will chime in as I'm sure there are many different things it could be...

On a previous travel trailer we had a similar issue caused by the rubber "gasket" for lack of a better term that the flap sealed against. It had worn and was crimping causing the flap to not be able to close.

I'm sure someone else will chime in who has actually worked with the action used to cause it to slide back into place.


----------



## CamperAndy

Most likely it is due to debris stuck in the seal.

You will want to hold the valve open and use a screw driver to go aroung the edge of the seal to clean it. Then you need to tell everyone that uses it to flush correctly.

Use enough water, open valve 100% when dumping, count to two if there is any solids in the bowl, then let valve snap shut.

Many people are afraid of the toilet and do not open the valve enough or more offten do not let everything drop all the way in before letting the valve close.


----------



## battalionchief3

Ewwwwww







so what your saying is it's not a knife....


----------



## advancedtel

Thanks - I will check the seal to see if that is the problem


----------



## Hanson

I bought a new outback last summer, and found the same issues with my toilet. I took the entire thing apart on 2 different occaisions, cleaned everything well and never saw any cuts or tears in the rubber seal. I finally called the dealer where I bought the camper and asked that they send me out a new seal. After I installed the new seal, it has never leaked again. Im not if you have warranty or not, but I can't imagine the cost being that much. Get a new seal and go from there. Good Luck, Toilet repair is really not much of a relaxing passtime to enjoy while camping. Althoug, when the fish are not biting, and if you have enough cold beer, it is somewhat entertaining.


----------



## NAturedog2

I have the same issue and on mine it's actually not closing back after flush. (which sounds like the same issue here) When I pull up the foot pedal it seals and holds water. If you only push the flush pedal and let go it stays open a small amount. I will also look for debris but I cant see how it would be that. I wondered if it was the spring needed to be stronger.

Russ


----------



## Bennitt5

I had a similar issue with my last camper 2006 30RLS and called the manufacture of the toilet they had a recall on some of the seals. They were to hard and would work for a little while then they would let all the water leak out. The manufacture sent me a new seal for free it took about 15 minutes to replace it and it never leaked again. You might want to check with the manufacture you might just get it relpaced for free.


----------



## ZHB

Chiming in on what Camper Andy said - midway thru the season, ours started to lose water - it would only hold water for a few hours. I had to carefully clean out some 'debris' from the seal with a plastic knife, and it's been fine ever since. In fact, it's still perfectly holding the pink stuff I poured in the bowl in November.


----------



## daslobo777

New Solution: We have also had all of the issues described above, non-closing valve, ordered a new seal kit, installed it OK, worked great for awhile, now not closing once again. Especially after the 2 DDs use the "pot". I tried to add a few quick squirts of silicone lube - and all issues have disappeared. Now before/after each trip I lightly spray the toliet valve and it always works perfect now. **** As an added benefit the slippery bowl now helps "everything" to "slide" right into the tank without "sticking" *****


----------



## CamperAndy

Hanson said:


> I bought a new outback last summer, and found the same issues with my toilet. I took the entire thing apart on 2 different occaisions, cleaned everything well and never saw any cuts or tears in the rubber seal. I finally called the dealer where I bought the camper and asked that they send me out a new seal. After I installed the new seal, it has never leaked again. Im not if you have warranty or not, but I can't imagine the cost being that much. Get a new seal and go from there. Good Luck, Toilet repair is really not much of a relaxing passtime to enjoy while camping. *Althoug, when the fish are not biting, and if you have enough cold beer, it is somewhat entertaining*.


So you like fishing for brown trout?


----------



## wercsje

This happened in our 08 21rs, after it sat for a while the water in the toilet evaporates and dries out the rubber seal. 2 ways to fix it keep about 1-2 inches in the bowel all season OR take a plastic glove and some vaseline apply a little to the seal and you are good for another year. Dealer said this is really common no need to tear anything apart.


----------



## TexanThompsons

wercsje said:


> take a plastic glove...


Best advice so far!


----------



## Harleymick

Took our 230RS on our first camping trip of 2010 and had the leaking seal problem in our toilet. Will try the silicone spray solution after checking for cracks or "debris". Oh, yeah...use rubber gloves....


----------



## therink

The valve seal on my brand new 2010 was not holding water either. I applied baseline to the seal as advised in this thread and now the bowl holds water indefinitely. No need to call the dealer. Just poop and go.


----------



## ember

The Abi-one had some issues along this line, and we have done 2 things. We advise our "guests" to let the foot pedal snap back, not to gently "ride" it to the top, and if you poo use the foot pedal to hold the valve open and use the toilet brush that's beside the toilet! No more issues and it's been 2 years.


----------



## advancedtel

therink said:


> The valve seal on my brand new 2010 was not holding water either. I applied baseline to the seal as advised in this thread and now the bowl holds water indefinitely. No need to call the dealer. Just poop and go.


The vaseline did the trick. Lubed it up and now it works like a champ. Thanks everyone for all the great suggestions.


----------



## Beaner242

Our toilet has a picture under the seat, showing to push down on the pedal to flush, then pull up on the pedal to seal and refill. Its an 08 so im not sure if the same as all of yours or not. Thats the way I been using it and works great.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

therink said:


> ...... Just poop and go.


Classic line.


----------

